# Hamachi, login fail.



## billw2008

I have managed to get Hamachi running on both my Linux PCs, but now it won't allow me to log-in on either of them.
I can get everything to work up till 'hamachi login', then it always says: "Logging in........>......failed". Every time. 
I have tried to use the (undocumented?!) debug mode, via 'tuncfg -d' and also 'hamachi start debug', but both commands just hang with no output :upset:.
I am new(ish) to Linux, so I am not sure of all the places to look for problems. Any ideas? Hamachi is supposed to be zero-conf but all that seems to mean is there is no way to fix or diagnose what the problem is!
Thanks!


----------



## lensman3

Check to make sure all you firewalls are off. Make sure that "/sbin/iptables -L -nv" has no ports closed. Hamachi should work out of the box as I remember. 

Run: "/etc/init.d/iptables stop". An off firewall looks like (see below) when you do "/sbin/iptables -L -nv".


Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination


----------



## billw2008

Thanks for the reply. I tried this (disable firewall through the gnome GUI firewall config program, checked it in console), it makes no difference.
Hamachi is meant to be Zero-Config anyway, and bypass firewalls.
Any other ideas?


----------



## lensman3

Do your logs show anything? Does "dmesg"? Do a "tail -f /var/log/messages". Does it show anything. Also do a "tail -f /var/log/secure", anything there? 

You might also try "/usr/sbin/tcpdump -i eth0 -nv" as superuser. You should see if Hamachi is trying to write to the ethernet card (eth0). Make sure the -n is on there or you will get the DNS lookups too. Make sure your machine is fairly quiet on the network, the output from tcpdump is HUGE. Every packet entering and leaving is displayed.


----------

